# Chateau Zufall



## heeftmeer (Jan 10, 2012)

A castle in Belgium. Was owned by a lawyer.
Strange... The heating was on and the electricity in the house. But nobody home. Abandoned it is but who is paying the gas??

1



Lawyers desk [at the office] by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Lawyers diningroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Statue 3749 by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Sundays-room by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



My first Mercedes by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Test pattern EIA1956 by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



The lady of the house by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## lilli (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! are you sure it was abandoned!?


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe they keep the heating etc on to stop the place deteriorating?


----------



## KingRat (Jan 10, 2012)

Methinks he was either at the shops or in the bath mate !!
Beautiful pictures btw.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my word!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Heeftmeer special!!! Is it my imagination or did that old TV have the test card showing on the screen? Did you switch it on? 

It really does look like they just went out for the day!!!

great work...


----------



## heeftmeer (Jan 11, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Another Heeftmeer special!!! Is it my imagination or did that old TV have the test card showing on the screen? Did you switch it on?
> 
> It really does look like they just went out for the day!!!
> 
> great work...



Haha, Great. I heard that before.
No I found an old test pattern and shoped it in the original.
There was electricity but this pattern is from 1956


----------



## cuboard (Jan 11, 2012)

wow this place looks pretty pristine! Great find and some awesome pictures 
I really like your shot with that vintage typewriter.


----------



## dougbrown (Jan 11, 2012)

wow this look amazing, but does not look derelict im going for hes nipped out ..lol


----------



## flymo (Jan 11, 2012)

if derelict whos dusting and cleaning


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 11, 2012)

krela said:


> Maybe they keep the heating etc on to stop the place deteriorating?



yes its amazing or really sad how things go down hill once the heating is removed from a building  nice pictures


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 12, 2012)

heeftmeer said:


> Haha, Great. I heard that before.
> No I found an old test pattern and shoped it in the original.
> There was electricity but this pattern is from 1956



Don't want to worry you or show my age but I used to run a test loop on a Telecine machine with that pattern when I was at the BBC back in the 80s! It was used for a long, long time that test pattern!

I really am amazed with this place and your pix are brilliant!


----------



## heeftmeer (Jan 13, 2012)

Great info TeeJf and thank you all for your reply
some more:

1



A look inside by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Time to brush our teeth by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Lawbook by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The master bedroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my!!!! Awesome stuff! Thank you.


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2012)

I don’t want to worry you or anything, but did you say the Chateau you were nosing around was owned by a lawyer, lets hope he’s too busy to browse the net. I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## King Al (Jan 14, 2012)

Excellent find as usual Heeftmeer! amazing looking place


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 14, 2012)

Amazing, there are no other words to describe it.


----------



## eggbox (Jan 14, 2012)

flymo said:


> if derelict whos dusting and cleaning



Wondered that myself; the place is just too clean. I can't belive it's properly abandonded. Great place though


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 14, 2012)

brilliant pics..but ide say they are on holiday!


----------

